# 1p mobile- what's the catch?



## Slo-mo (May 10, 2018)

1p mobile are a MNVO on EE. As the name suggests, they charge 1p a minute, 1p a text, 1p a megabyte. 

There's going to be a catch at that price, obviously. Before I go trawling through reams of small print, does anyone know what it is?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 10, 2018)

It doesn't strike me as that cheap in these days of unlimited packages. That's a tenner a gig, which is actually pretty pricey. Can see how it could be good though if you don't use a phone much.


----------



## salem (May 10, 2018)

Looks OK if you really don't use your phone much at all but will get pricey if you do - might be worth checking your current usage to see what it'd cost with these guys.

Seems there is a minimum topup of a tenner every 3 months which is fair enough but something to consider.

But sim only deals are getting very cheap at the moment so shop around, Plusnet are currently doing unlimited calls, unlimited texts + 500mb data for £6 a month on a 30 day contract for example.

Loads of good deals on UK hot deals.


----------



## Slo-mo (May 10, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It doesn't strike me as that cheap in these days of unlimited packages. That's a tenner a gig, which is actually pretty pricey. Can see how it could be good though if you don't use a phone much.



Looking to save some cash to be honest.

My intention is to stick the smartphone in a drawer and go back to a Nokia 100 or similar. My bill on 1p mobile, in theory, would pretty much never be more than a fiver a month and some months literally pence.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 10, 2018)

Seems like a good deal if you're some kind of grandad who doesn't use a mobile all that much and even then keeps it purely to voice and texts. iD may be better for you though if do anymore more than light voice/texts in a month. I'd advise to keep it purely to a non smartphone. Read more here:

1p Mobile: everything you need to know



> Principally you need to be aware that 1p Mobile’s deals seem designed for light users. Or perhaps older phone users who don’t make much use of data and mostly just text and make calls.
> 
> If you’re even a moderate data user, we think you’re probably better off with a cheap SIM only deal. There are plenty about, after all.
> 
> ...



You also need to top up every 120 days.



> Once you’ve joined for £10, as long as you top up every 120 days you’ll retain all your credit and keep your account active. There’s no minimum top-up.



ETA - above it says there's no minimum top up but their own site says you have to top up *£10 every 120 days*. UKs cheapest PAYG mobile tariff


----------

